# Comment définir un Alias dans le Terminal ?



## Filou53 (13 Juin 2004)

Bonjour.
Je fais mes débuts dans le terminal et j'essaie d'utiliser la commande Alias.
Jusqu'ici sans succès   

Quand par exemple je tape:
   iMac:~ dpp$ alias h history
j'obtiens un msg du style:
   -bash: alias: h: not found
   -bash: alias: history: not found

Qu'est-ce qu'il fait de mal le monsieur ?
Trivial, je suppose  mais cela fait quand même plus d'1/2 h que j'essaie diverses combinaisons sans succès.

D'avance merci...

Filou


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2004)

ben tu peux toujours créen un fichier .bash_profile dans ton repertoire HOME dans lequel tu mets alias h="hystory"
tu enregistre et tu relance


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

Ahh.. j'ai aussi essayé parce que ça me semblait très con, mais je n'avais pas réussi.

En fait, la subtilité c'est que avec TCSH ou CSH :
_alias h history_
Avec BASH :
_alias h="history"_

C'est pas forcément étonnant que ce soit différent puisque c'est une commande du shell (built-in), mais bon.. le "man alias" n'indique rien du tout d'intéressant :-/


----------



## Filou53 (13 Juin 2004)

Rhhhaaaa, cela marche ! Bonjour la doc ! (comme d'hab, hélas)
Merci à tous deux pour vos infos

Filou


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2004)

de rien... On est la pour ca


----------



## Filou53 (14 Juin 2004)

Petite qst complémentaire:

J'ai lu dans le bouquin (excellent, je trouve) de D Pogue sur Jaguar que par défaut, c'était TCSH qui était activé dans le Terminal.
Dans mon cas, je pense n'avoir rien changé  mais je me retrouve avec BASH.
Cela voudrait dire que sous Panther, BASH a remplacé TCSH ??? 
Qq sait pq ?

Filou


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2004)

Oui bash a remplacé tcsh.
 Pourquoi ? Je sais pas, probablement sous la pression des développeurs Apple ou de développeurs tiers ? Chacun semble avoir ses préférences. Personnellement j'avais des ennuis de config avec bash alors j'ai remis tcsh (via NetInfo).


----------



## tatouille (14 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui bash a remplacé tcsh.
> Pourquoi ? Je sais pas, probablement sous la pression des développeurs Apple ou de développeurs tiers ? Chacun semble avoir ses préférences. Personnellement j'avais des ennuis de config avec bash alors j'ai remis tcsh (via NetInfo).



je pense que c'est une question de cohérence
a mon sens il est normal que bash soit le script par defaut

.bachrc
.tcsh

il n'existe aucun probleme de config

et il n'est pas interdit de changer de shell temporairement

user% tcsh  
user% ksh
user% bash

............................................................................


----------



## Filou53 (14 Juin 2004)

Que veux-tu dire par 'question de cohérence' ?
Par rapport à quoi ?

Il y a de telles différences de l'un à l'autre ???

Filou


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2004)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu dire par 'question de cohérence' ?
> Par rapport à quoi ?
> 
> Il y a de telles différences de l'un à l'autre ???
> ...



le bash est le script de base utilisé pour booter
coherence avec les autres unix-like


----------



## Filou53 (15 Juin 2004)

Ahhhh bon 
Merci 

Filou


----------



## Dorian_s (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai bien ma commande en alias dans .bashrc
mais comment l'utiliser sans droit root ?

Par exemple j'ai dans .bashrc :
alias itunes='open -a itunes'

commande qu'on peut lancer sans droit root
mais ça ne fonctionne que sous root


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2011)

Ah ? Pourtant ça fonctionne sans souci chez moi.


----------



## Dorian_s (26 Mai 2011)

J'ai les messages suivants qui s'affichent :

macbook-moi:~ moi$ itunes
-bash: itunes: command not found

Je passe en root avec sudo -s

là ça fonctionne...


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2011)

Dans chaque cas, quel est la valeur de la variable PATH ?

Par ailleurs, c'est étonnant dans la mesure où le fichier binaire (qui se trouve dans "/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS") est _iTunes_, pas _itunes_.


----------



## Dorian_s (26 Mai 2011)

la variable $PATH a les valeurs par défaut :
/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11/bin

il n'y a aucun liens vers itunes dans ces répertoires.
Apparemment la commande _open_ gère les applications avec un fichier qui lui ai propre

Mais je cherche surtout à pouvoir utiliser mon fichier d'alias ~/.bashrc sans droits root


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2011)

Tout ceci est plutôt confus.


----------

